# On CL



## Rivnut (Dec 29, 2015)

http://cnj.craigslist.org/bik/5325830267.html

Does this belong to a CABER?


----------



## izee2 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yep, it belongs to stingrayjoe. Check down about 15 posts. He has a post about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

